# How do you know when it is time to move on?



## Ceci23 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am struggling with deciding whether I should stay and continue to fight for my marriage or if it is time to move on.

Over the last three years my husabnd has lied to me on various occasions, about small things to big things. I don't think he has ever cheated on me, but I have lost all trust in him.

He has hurt me so much over the last few years that I'm no longer attracted to him and we really don't have a love life anymore. I am always so angry at him and so mean.

I recently left him and am staying with my parents, but I don't know if I I should stay and try to make things work (again) or if 3 years of things NOT getting better is enough to say, just go and move on.

Any advise?


----------



## bluebeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

What happened? What was the needle that broke the camel's back?


----------

